# Cap lock when posting a thread title



## tenor71363 (Feb 25, 2008)

I like to post my thread titles with my caps lock button down. However, when they are posted only the first letter is in cap. Why so? I just posted a thread about Ray Brown and the B in "Brown" is not in caps? I feel like I slighted the man!!!


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

This is a feature in vBulletin set to prevent SHOUTING in thread titles or posts. If you want to capitalize the first letter of certain words in your title or posts, turn caps lock off. Anytime you type in all caps, the system will only cap the first letter. 

I fixed your Ray Brown thread. He's no longer slighted.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Yeah, shouting is not cool









It hurts my ears


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

The first thing I do when I get a new keyboard is to disable the caps lock key.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

^Wow. Ok. Isn't that a little bit extreme, tho?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

aGREED, tYPING tHREAD tITLES wITH tHE cAP lOCK iN iS nOT cOOL.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

kcp said:


> ^Wow. Ok. Isn't that a little bit extreme, tho?


I know how to use the shift key. WHEN I TYPE ALL CAPS I just hold it down. When disabled, it doesn't accidentally engage. This is especially handy when typing in passphrases accurately.

Admittedly, when it comes to the computer, I'm a control freak. I want it to work the way I want it to.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

I guess that I'm not as practical. I do use the Shift key and when the all Caps engages accidentally, I don't mind typing over.

To each his own I guess


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

hakukani said:


> The first thing I do when I get a new keyboard is to disable the caps lock key.


With a hammer?


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

retread said:


> hakukani said:
> 
> 
> > The first thing I do when I get a new keyboard is to disable the caps lock key.
> ...


That would feel too good.

No, if you google 'disable caps lock key', you'll find ways to disable it on all OS's.


----------

